# Array von Integern sortieren...  -  Aufgabe



## Help_me (28. Nov 2003)

Folgende angabe:

ERstellen Sie eine Klasse mit zwei Konstruktoren. In beiden Konstruktoren soll ein Integer-Array erzeugt und mit positiven Zufallszahlen befüllt werden. Einem Konstruktor soll als Parameter die Array-Länge übergeben werden können. Im zweiten Konstruktor wird immer ein Array der Länge 5 erzeugt.

Erstellen Sie in dieser Klasse eine Methode sortArray() in der Sie die Zahlen mit dem Array aufsteigend sortieren und  apspeichern. In dieser Methode soll das Array auch sortiert und unsortiert wie in folgendem Beispiel dargestellt ausgegeben werden:

Originales Array: 12 10 24 3 51
Sortiertes Array: 3 10 12 24 51

Schreiben Sie für die Klasse eine Hauptmethode, in der einmal ein Array mit 7 feldern sowie einmal ein Array mit dem Standardwert von 5 Feldern initialisiert und sortiert wird.

Bitte helft mir, mfg


----------



## bummerland (28. Nov 2003)

ihr könnt nicht erwarten, dass wir hier eure schulaufgaben komplett lösen, ohne dass ihr selber euren grips bemüht. wenn ihr spezielle fragen zu einem problem habt, könnt ihr die gern hier stellen. aber so nicht.   :roll: 
* - Beitrag geschlossen - *


----------



## stev.glasow (17. Dez 2003)

Thema wieder geöffnet - wir haben nämlich jetzt einen bereich für solche angelegenheiten.


----------

